# Good Spanish Builders in the Valencia area



## expatlora1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good, trustworthy native Spanish builders located in the Valencia area who have a good knowledge of the English language?

Note: We met with several British and other EU builders for quotes etc., and were quoted well above what we want to spend. If any of you guys can recommend native Spanish builders, that would be great. Looking to build a modern contemporary house. 

Also, the real estate agents who took us around and the builders we met, stated that we would not need to put in underfloor heating (they have however put this in all of the villas they we looked at). We need heating in Portugal and yes, most of Spain is much warmer, but some say that winter is cold and others say it isn't. Any feedback?

Thanks!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I think underfloor heating and also central heating is a must in any new-build. It is also a legal requirement to have solar water heating etc.


When you say Valencia, where exactly do you mean - the Communidad or even the province is so vast that we can't possibly answer that question without knowing the exact town.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I live in Valencia city and have just had mains gas central heating installed by a great company - although I have no idea about their ability in English (I suspect its nil-elementary!). I have a posh (but cheap!) wifi Netatmo Thermostat with it too - works really well and I can turn my heating on from anywhere in the world and programme it to be at set temperatures throughout the day.

Wherever you are in Valencia you'll need some form of heating. Up until today actually we've not really needed it that much (just an hour or so in the morning to take the chill off pre shower!) - otherwise barely at all. But now to end of March we're likely to have it on more.

If you have mains gas - I'd get at least central heating..... I've no experience of underfloor heating and have no need for it as I don't live on a ground floor or have marble/tiles....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Your seeking a good Spanish builder is likely to be best met by asking locally in the area you want the builder to work. neighbours will probably know who to use. Don't forget to also take on a good interpreter/translator (good means that they know their stuff with the matters you are interested in - e.g. building).


----------



## Alex2016 (Jan 15, 2016)

expatlora1 said:


> Does anyone know of any good, trustworthy native Spanish builders located in the Valencia area who have a good knowledge of the English language?
> 
> Note: We met with several British and other EU builders for quotes etc., and were quoted well above what we want to spend. If any of you guys can recommend native Spanish builders, that would be great. Looking to build a modern contemporary house.
> 
> ...


Good idea to build a new one as it's really difficult to find good quality property at correct price and in correct place !  And when you find something +/- according to your needs/expectations, you wouldn't like to know it's price... I'd say it's more important to find a good english speaking architect & lawer. The first will be responsible for the constructure. The second one will help you to avoid many unpleasant situations before buying a plot (a lot to keep in mind in respect) and after. Spain belongs to EU, but there are many things "going their own way" 
As for the floor heating, i'd advise you to have any type of heating you prefer. But you'll definitely use it even in such a great place as Valencia with its nice and soft climate as sometimes the temperature reaches -5 -8ºC.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex2016 said:


> Good idea to build a new one as it's really difficult to find good quality property at correct price and in correct place !  And when you find something +/- according to your needs/expectations, you wouldn't like to know it's price... I'd say it's more important to find a good english speaking architect & lawer. The first will be responsible for the constructure. The second one will help you to avoid many unpleasant situations before buying a plot (a lot to keep in mind in respect) and after. Spain belongs to EU, but there are many things "going their own way"
> As for the floor heating, i'd advise you to have any type of heating you prefer. But you'll definitely use it even in such a great place as Valencia with its nice and soft climate as sometimes the temperature reaches -5 -8ºC.


Generally I agree with your comments. However, don't go with an architect and lawyer just because they speak English. I'd rather have a good architect and a good lawyer who spoke no English and then use an interpreter. 

I do appreciate though that you may be lucky and find an English speaking professional who's good but they're not common.


----------

